# Ifour Xmas quiz



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

The 2022 version of this picture quiz is now online.
Some people love it others don’t have the patience.

https://quiz.ifour.co.uk/#login

Good luck all


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh no, I have work to do! What have you done?


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

looks like I'm not working today


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

one of the most frustrating things ive ever done


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

OK 35 low hanging fruit ticked off. Probably better get back to what i was doing lol


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Im at 10% within 60 seconds... at this rate ill be done shortly...


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Only just realised you can zoom


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

I honestly got to 6 and decided I don't have time for it and closed it. Impressed at my display of willpower tbh. (Might revisit over lunch though.)


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I honestly got to 6 and decided I don't have time for it and closed it. Impressed at my display of willpower tbh. (Might revisit over lunch though.)
		
Click to expand...

Im at 32.... cant stop wont stop


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im at 32.... cant stop wont stop
		
Click to expand...

I don't have much patience, it won't take long before I'm just typing names off the top of my head and hoping they're in there. I already got one name by accident (put them in for one particular clue but they were the answer for a different clue).


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve had a head start and at 59


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't have much patience, it won't take long before I'm just typing names off the top of my head and hoping they're in there. I already got one name by accident (put them in for one particular clue but they were the answer for a different clue).
		
Click to expand...

Thats happened to me a few times! Beyonce being one... 



Ross61 said:



			I’ve had a head start and at 59
		
Click to expand...

Whats the head start!?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Thats happened to me a few times! Beyonce being one...



Whats the head start!?
		
Click to expand...

all morning, or even yesterday i expect lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

currently on 34


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

I've got half way..that'll do for now..
The brain needs a rest.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

I cant for the life of me work out the dog  or the duck for that matter


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			all morning, or even yesterday i expect lol
		
Click to expand...

The head start was I started it late last night


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I cant for the life of me work out the dog  or the duck for that matter
		
Click to expand...

Famous dog of that breed
Duck is not a duck.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

raises bat for half century ...

cant get Drake out of my head for the duck!


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't think my film/TV/celebrity knowledge is going to be up to it for this one....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Who's famous for having a pink handbag??


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Who's famous for having a pink handbag??
		
Click to expand...


I thought that for ages. Overthing it lol


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			raises bat for half century ...

cant get Drake out of my head for the duck!
		
Click to expand...

Yep a drake is still a duck. Which that bird isn’t


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Who's famous for having a pink handbag??
		
Click to expand...

@Oddsocks - it's where he keeps his pink castle tees


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm at 47 and I'm so stuck

I don't know what breed of dog that is - not a dog guy. 

I don't know birds very well

And there's the silly USA spray paint which I've got no clue on


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I'm at 47 and I'm so stuck

I don't know what breed of dog that is - not a dog guy. 

I don't know birds very well

And there's the silly USA spray paint which I've got no clue on
		
Click to expand...

It’s a St Bernard dog
Telling you the bird will give it away
The USA is bugging me because I’ve seen it somewhere


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			I thought that for ages. Overthing it lol
		
Click to expand...

Still don't have a clue on that one.

Ok, it says 'A GUINNESS' on a beer tap and you're telling me that's _not_ Alec Guinness?? Come off it.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I'm at 47 and I'm so stuck

*I don't know what breed of dog that is - not a dog guy.*

I don't know birds very well

And there's the silly USA spray paint which I've got no clue on
		
Click to expand...

Think of dog films.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Finished it.

Sorry, a lie. Not started it


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Think of dog films. 

Click to expand...

Oh come off it, only people who watch dog films are dog people


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			It’s a St Bernard dog
Telling you the bird will give it away
The USA is bugging me because I’ve seen it somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Well im going to fail by not knowing animals.... all the birds on the left have me stumped too...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

I've made it halfway to 40/80 and it's hard to believe there are even 40 more clues left in the picture.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've made it halfway to 40/80 and it's hard to believe there are even 40 more clues left in the picture. 

Click to expand...

I can see approx 8 clear clues still which I've no idea on... and I'm now at 49 - after that it must literally be almost every beer tab or something


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I can see approx 8 clear clues still which I've no idea on... and I'm now at 49 - after that it must literally be almost every beer tab or something
		
Click to expand...

A lot of them are just regular beers though, lol. 

Have you got the pink bag one? It's annoying me, I'll swap you that for the dog.


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

anyone that thinks Richard wrote Life on Earth doesn't deserve to compile a quiz.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A lot of them are just regular beers though, lol.

Have you got the pink bag one? It's annoying me, I'll swap you that for the dog.
		
Click to expand...


ignore the bag


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			ignore the bag
		
Click to expand...

You what? That isn't a clue??


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 15, 2022)

I am at 70










too old to start playing new games


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I can see approx 8 clear clues still which I've no idea on... and I'm now at 49 - after that it must literally be almost every beer tab or something
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the beer mats on the wall and checked the ceiling?
There are also a few where the same clue has a couple of answers


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh come off it, only people who watch dog films are dog people
		
Click to expand...

How are you with old composers?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

61 and hit the buffers, can still see plenty of clues too...............

my bird/insect knowledge is definitely holding me back, how is the umbrella not rhianna etc


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			61 and hit the buffers, can still see plenty of clues too...............

my bird/insect knowledge is definitely holding me back, how is the *umbrella *not rhianna etc
		
Click to expand...

Check the handle! 

I'm pretty much stuck on 48 now.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			anyone that thinks Richard wrote Life on Earth doesn't deserve to compile a quiz.
		
Click to expand...

That would explain why it wouldn’t take the correct answer last night but has taken in a couple of hours ago


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Man, it took me far, far too long to figure out who the rock on the floor was. 

Made it to 50!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

how is the seagul not Steven Seagal


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the large birds sitting on the backs of the chairs have more than one answer?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Man, it took me far, far too long to figure out who the rock on the floor was. 

Made it to 50!
		
Click to expand...

Did you give up and just tye "The Rock"?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Can anyone tell me if the large birds sitting on the backs of the chairs have more than one answer?
		
Click to expand...

I believe so yes, I have the black one but not the seagul


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			How are you with old composers?
		
Click to expand...

You what now


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			how is the seagul not Steven Seagal
		
Click to expand...

spelling?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			how is the seagul not Steven Seagal
		
Click to expand...

Literally this...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I believe so yes, I have the black one but not the seagul
		
Click to expand...


hows the black one not Sheryl Crow


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			how is the seagul not Steven Seagal
		
Click to expand...

I just put that in and it worked, haha. Not sure what you did wrong.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I believe so yes, I have the black one but not the seagul
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I have now got the seagull and the pair, but not the black one yet


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			hows the black one not Sheryl Crow
		
Click to expand...

Maybe her Australian male cousin (may not be her cousin)


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

I count 4 birds and have an answer for zero birds... overall im not a bird guy it seems


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Maybe her Australian male cousin (may not be her cousin)
		
Click to expand...

Am i spelling Russell wrong orrrrrrrr


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Still don't have a clue on that one.

Ok, it says 'A GUINNESS' on a beer tap and you're telling me that's _not_ Alec Guinness?? Come off it.
		
Click to expand...

For God's sake, it turns out they've spelt his name wrong in the game.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Am i spelling Russell wrong orrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Crow(e)


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Am i spelling Russell wrong orrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Do you not just Google the names for spelling? I had to do that with Whoopi Goldberg and Macaulay Culkin to name but two.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			For God's sake, it turns out they've spelt his name wrong in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Thats it then..if there's one spelling mistake there could be loads...
I haven't got the patience.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Crow(e)
		
Click to expand...

ffs.... im really trying not to use google but I should have


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Do you not just Google the names for spelling? I had to do that with Whoopi Goldberg and Macaulay Culkin to name but two.
		
Click to expand...

cheers for whoopie.... didnt have that one  Googling is cheating surely!?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh no, I've started so I'll have to finish!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

some are so annoying when they takes ages to get and are so obvious once you do lol. Im thinking of you hornets/wasps nest haha


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			cheers for whoopie.... didnt have that one  Googling is cheating surely!?
		
Click to expand...

Not if I know the answer already I just have no idea how they spell it. Not gonna sit here typing 'Macaulay' in 13 different ways until I find one.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			some are so annoying when they takes ages to get and are so obvious once you do lol. Im thinking of you hornets/wasps nest haha
		
Click to expand...

Meh, I don't have that one either.

Edit: Yes I do.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			some are so annoying when they takes ages to get and are so obvious once you do lol. Im thinking of you hornets/wasps nest haha
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one that led me to beyonce... and wasnt beyonce...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

And how is the glass of milk not Ian Rush...............


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			And how is the glass of milk not Ian Rush...............
		
Click to expand...

not got the milk... I thought orlando bloom for the film but nope....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			And how is the glass of milk not Ian Rush...............
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be?? I was thinking Sean Penn because he was in a film called Milk, but it wasn't him. It has me stumped.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Blatantly obvious ones im still missing:

Chianti
Milk
Wasps nest
A Guiness
Fox M
The effin Seagull
the blue chest bird
the x to the right of blue chest bird
call orson
the trumpet thing thats name escapes me
sunflowers?
horse regins or whatever they are
ear heart
sisteen chapel - spelt wrong - but its not the artist sooo
dripping clock (alice in wonderland)
boxing gloves
two hat lights


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Just found another spelling mistake......
Enough....


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why would it be?? I was thinking Sean Penn because he was in a film called Milk, but it wasn't him. It has me stumped.
		
Click to expand...


youre too young lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Blatantly obvious ones im still missing:

*Chianti*
Milk
*Wasps nest
A Guiness*
Fox M
*The effin Seagull*
the blue chest bird
the x to the right of blue chest bird
*call orson*
the trumpet thing thats name escapes me
*sunflowers?*
horse regins or whatever they are
*ear heart
sisteen chapel - spelt wrong - but its not the artist sooo*

Click to expand...

I have the ones in bold. Guinness I literally posted the answer in this topic, lol. The seagull was covered as well. Last one - it definitely is the artist.  That trumpet is a french horn I think but I still don't know the answer.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just found another spelling mistake......
Enough....
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's fair enough to tell us that one then.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Blatantly obvious ones im still missing:

Chianti - *"i ate his liver with a nice glass of Chianti"*
Milk
Wasps nest
A Guiness *(an actor)*
Fox M
The effin Seagull
the blue chest bird
the x to the right of blue chest bird
call orson
the trumpet thing thats name escapes me (*think its a french horn)*
sunflowers? *Artist*
horse regins or whatever they are
ear heart
sisteen chapel - spelt wrong - but its not the artist sooo (*check your spelling)*
dripping clock (alice in wonderland)
boxing gloves *(original name)*
two hat lights
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have the ones in bold. Guinness I literally posted the answer in this topic, lol. The seagull was covered as well. Last one - it definitely is the artist.  That trumpet is a french horn I think but I still don't know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

colour of the horn needed too


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have the ones in bold. Guinness I literally posted the answer in this topic, lol. The seagull was covered as well. Last one - it definitely is the artist.  That trumpet is a french horn I think but I still don't know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i cant work out how its spelt though....

Have the spelt the artist wrong?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			dripping clock (alice in wonderland)
boxing gloves
two hat lights
		
Click to expand...

You edited these in after I posted, but I have these 3 as well. The melted clock is from a famous painting. The boxing gloves just think famous boxers. The two hats were a famous duo very much before our time, and you have to put their names in separately for two answers.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 15, 2022)

Gah! Elvis Presley didn't work - tried various spelling versions. Even tried Carl Perkins. Very annoyed when I got it.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Yeah i cant work out how its spelt though....

Have the spelt the artist wrong?
		
Click to expand...

When I put 'Alec Guiness' with one N it worked so do that. Annoying but there you go. I was so sure it had to be him that I thought I'd try that.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Gah! Elvis Presley didn't work - tried various spelling versions. Even tried Carl Perkins. Very annoyed when I got it.
		
Click to expand...

Blue suade shoes? Im at a loss!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Gah! Elvis Presley didn't work - tried various spelling versions. Even tried Carl Perkins. Very annoyed when I got it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? I just coincidentally tried it the correct way but everyone else needed full names.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You edited these in after I posted, but I have these 3 as well. The melted clock is from a famous painting. The boxing gloves just think famous boxers. T*he two hats* were a famous duo very much before our time, and you have to put their names in separately for two answers.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i simply dont know them and wont google it - I know its a comedy duo but Christ knows - it'll come to me eventually.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Oh really? I just coincidentally tried it the correct way but everyone else needed full names.
		
Click to expand...

FFS ive tried about 6 spellings of presley


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Got 69

Missing:
milk
duck
lightning on ceiling
bluethroat bird
and then some more of the beer mats/pumps i think


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Gah! Elvis Presley didn't work - tried various spelling versions. Even tried Carl Perkins. Very annoyed when I got it.
		
Click to expand...

Some people just need one name....


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Got 69

Missing:
milk
duck
*lightning on ceiling*
bluethroat bird
and then some more of the beer mats/pumps i think
		
Click to expand...

In what sort of weather could you get lightning?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			In what sort of weather could you get lightning?
		
Click to expand...


yeah penny had just dropped on that  was sure it was usain bolt haha


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Goldie horn



fundy said:



			Got 69

Missing:
milk
duck
lightning on ceiling
bluethroat bird
and then some more of the beer mats/pumps i think
		
Click to expand...

When do you get lightning?
The alternative to duck is the young of a tasty bird


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Goldie horn

When do you get lightning?
The alternative to duck is the young of a tasty bird
		
Click to expand...


so a baby duck


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

stuck on 46 and can only see obvious clues that would take me to 65!!! where the other 15 might be I dont know


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm on 57/80 and I can't believe there's another 23 clues in here. I need:
Light with storm coming out of it
Duck in the cupboard next to the shark?
Blue tit
Bowl and candle next to Jesus?
The For Sale tag
Pint of milk
House wine? It looks suspiciously like a clue
Horse-shoe with reigns 
The goose or whatever on the floor
The sodding pink hand bag!
Green apple
Jack of spades

So there 11 clues that I don't even know are clues.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			In what sort of weather could you get lightning?
		
Click to expand...

Stormy Daniels ?


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

I liked the “call orson” clue. I’m the right age for that one😁


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

ok so i just guessed one for the duck that was correct, just not for the duck. And I have no idea why it is what it is lol


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm on 57/80 and I can't believe there's another 23 clues in here. I need:
Light with storm coming out of it
Duck in the cupboard next to the shark?
Blue tit
Bowl and candle next to Jesus?
The For Sale tag
Pint of milk
House wine? It looks suspiciously like a clue
Horse-shoe with reigns 
The goose or whatever on the floor
The sodding pink hand bag!
Green apple
Jack of spades

So there 11 clues that I don't even know are clues.
		
Click to expand...

Duck in cupboard is not a clue I believe
House wine…. Maybe look back?
J of spades forget the spade just the colour
Most famous cowboy actor?
Green apple. Forget the colour


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Duck in cupboard is not a clue I believe
House wine…. Maybe look back?
J of spades forget the spade just the colour
Most famous cowboy actor?
Green apple. Forget the colour
		
Click to expand...

Ta.. got a Jack and the cowboy (had already tried Clint Eastwood but you've jogged my memory there.)
I still don't know any famous people called Apple. The wine, don't know. Just clicked.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ta.. got a Jack and the cowboy (had already tried Clint Eastwood but you've jogged my memory there.)
I still don't know any famous people called Apple. The wine, don't know. Just clicked.
		
Click to expand...

Apple, the company


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

is the lightning symbol on the right hand side a clue?


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			is the lightning symbol on the right hand side a clue?
		
Click to expand...

yes, on someone's face


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ive done so little work since this was posted


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive done so little work since this was posted 

Click to expand...

Trying to finish my work and this quiz in the next half an hour before we bugger off to my work Christmas party is stress.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			yes, on someone's face
		
Click to expand...


assumed id tried all down that route 

stuck on 71 for ages, think i know what the 9 clues im missing are but not sure any are coming in a hurry lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Trying to finish my work and this quiz in the next half an hour before we bugger off to my work Christmas party is stress.
		
Click to expand...

Christmas parties are overrated


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			assumed id tried all down that route 

stuck on 71 for ages, think i know what the 9 clues im missing are but not sure any are coming in a hurry lol
		
Click to expand...

Elighten me... what are you missing?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Playing catch-up (and avoiding work!) - got 48 so far!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			assumed id tried all down that route 

stuck on 71 for ages, think i know what the 9 clues im missing are but not sure any are coming in a hurry lol
		
Click to expand...

70's singer


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Anyone else type madonna and think... didnt even see that


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			70's singer
		
Click to expand...

large dose of recency bias was going on there


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Anyone else type madonna and think... didnt even see that 

Click to expand...

Nah got that one like an hour ago. That was easy.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Man I've been dumb.. ages ago I put the actor for Beetlejuice and left it at that. Consequently I just got 4 answers at once and took myself up to 68...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Elighten me... what are you missing?
		
Click to expand...

Missing 8 now:

Fox M on the beer pump?
House wine
Milk
Duck thats not a duck
Bluethroated bird
Sale tag
Candle in a Bowl
1 other


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Missing 8 now:

Fox M on the beer pump?
*House wine  - swap them around*
Milk
Duck thats not a duck
Bluethroated bird
Sale tag
Candle in a Bowl
1 other
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I only have one of those and need all of the others you mentioned, haha. They must be the difficult ones.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Man I've been dumb.. ages ago I put the actor for Beetlejuice and left it at that. Consequently I just got 4 answers at once and took myself up to 68...
		
Click to expand...

Thats helped me, I just saw the beatles earlier and put the names in and assumed that was those done


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

House wine - you’ve just written the answer just not in the right order


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Missing 8 now:

Fox M on the beer pump?
House wine
Milk
Duck thats not a duck
Bluethroated bird
Sale tag
Candle in a Bowl
1 other
		
Click to expand...

Ditto to Orikoru...


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Missing 8 now:

Fox M on the beer pump?
House wine
Milk
Duck thats not a duck
Bluethroated bird
Sale tag
Candle in a Bowl
1 other
		
Click to expand...

Have you got both answers for the picture above the USA


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Have you got both answers for the picture above the USA
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Thats helped me, I just saw the beatles earlier and put the names in and assumed that was those done
		
Click to expand...

Ha, that's given 4 off the bat!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Have you got both answers for the picture above the USA
		
Click to expand...

missing the logo


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

I think I am missing 
M&Ms
USA
Pointed hat on lamp
Something blue
Milk
Blue throated bird
Sale sign
Fox m
And probably some beer mats


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			missing the logo
		
Click to expand...

the symbol?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			the symbol?
		
Click to expand...

yeah that


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			I think I am missing
*M&Ms*
USA
*Pointed hat on lamp*
Something blue
Milk
Blue throated bird
Sale sign
Fox m
And probably some beer mats
		
Click to expand...

First one is really as easy as it gets - what are they?
Think xmas films


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			I think I am missing
*M&Ms * pronounce it
*USA film*, what is the writing style
*Pointed hat on lamp *film, lead actor who wore the hat
*Something blue *film lead actor in the film named after what Something Blue is
Milk
Blue throated bird
Sale sign
Fox m
And probably some beer mats
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			yeah that
		
Click to expand...


might be before your time lol


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			missing the logo
		
Click to expand...

Symbol is for what the picture is of, but also a singer


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			might be before your time lol
		
Click to expand...

A lot of them are


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			A lot of them are
		
Click to expand...

he changed his name to Symbol!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Sale ticket is everyone's favourite slapper.....


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

on 74, I need:
wasps nest,
lightning,
milk,
bluebird, 
Fox beer tap
and something else


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			on 74, I need:
*wasps nest,*
lightning,
milk,
bluebird,
Fox beer tap
and something else
		
Click to expand...

Just got that. What do wasps do if hassled...?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			on 74, I need:
wasps nest,
*lightning,*
milk,
*bluebird,*
Fox beer tap
and something else
		
Click to expand...

where do you get lightening?
her name is the name of a bird, not sure its the bird pictured tho!!!


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

On 60...missing some real obvious ones


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			where do you get lightening?
her name is the name of a bird, not sure its the bird pictured tho!!!
		
Click to expand...

got the lightning now


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

how many of those 4 Beetles labelled Beetlejuice have more than one answer...I've got John Paul George and Ringo and an actor from Bettlejuice but not sure if I should be searching for more?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			how many of those 4 Beetles labelled Beetlejuice have more than one answer...I've got John Paul George and Ringo and an actor from Bettlejuice but not sure if I should be searching for more?
		
Click to expand...


thats all i have


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sale ticket is everyone's favourite slapper.....
		
Click to expand...



I did try Meghan Markle first!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			where do you get lightening?
*her name is the name of a bird, not sure its the bird pictured tho!!*!
		
Click to expand...

still stuck on this one...can't find anyone called tit or swallows, but I imagine they are the preserve of adult entertainment


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			still stuck on this one...can't find anyone called tit or swallows, but I imagine they are the preserve of adult entertainment
		
Click to expand...

Go further back in time, and far far away from the adult entertainment lol


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			stuck on 46 and can only see obvious clues that would take me to 65!!! where the other 15 might be I dont know 

Click to expand...

Now on 59 with 14 obvious clues missing....so only 7 now where I cant spot the clue.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Is the "Snowflake" beermat a clue? (already got me one answer elsewhere by luck)


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sale ticket is everyone's favourite slapper.....
		
Click to expand...

@Bratty ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Dando said:



@Bratty ?
		
Click to expand...

Close.....


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

wtf is the X on the post?


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

The shark on the blackboard is really annoying me....i've done the entire cast of Jaws, the author, plus Greg Norman


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			The shark on the blackboard is really annoying me....i've done the entire cast of Jaws, the author, plus Greg Norman
		
Click to expand...


try the director


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			wtf is the X on the post?
		
Click to expand...


american history film


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Is the "Snowflake" beermat a clue? (already got me one answer elsewhere by luck)
		
Click to expand...

I can't find anything for that one...originally considered Piers Morgan however


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve only just spotted the broom leaning against the stool 😂😂


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

Right I've got 76, and that's the end of work for today. May have to do some catching up on the work front tomorrow, whilst considering the remaining 4 (including the blue chested bird) tonight.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			I’ve only just spotted the broom leaning against the stool 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I had to go through about 5 people before I got it - assumed it would be an actor....


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			try the director
		
Click to expand...

Doh!!!


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Right I've got 76, and that's the end of work for today. May have to do some catching up on the work front tomorrow, whilst considering the remaining 4 (*including the blue chested bird*) tonight.
		
Click to expand...

She'd be on strike today


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

72 now. Ones I know I need:

Candle in a bowl
Milk
USA
Umbrella


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			72 now. Ones I know I need:

Candle in a bowl
Milk
USA
Umbrella
		
Click to expand...

USA was written with a spraycan so what would you call it...
Who played a character with an umbrella?


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			She'd be on strike today 

Click to expand...

so Postman related ?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			USA was written with a spraycan so what would you call it...
Who played a character with an umbrella?
		
Click to expand...

I keep coming back to American Graffiti, the film?? Was also thinking Bruce Springsteen?
I was thinking Danny DeVito, The Penguin! Then I got it!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 15, 2022)

55 and I'm stumped. Who the bloody hell is the glass of milk and the stupid blue bird. And the stupid duck-not-duck.

Stupid quiz.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			so Postman related ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. They are on strike for the first time in years, if not, ever.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

And what's the +-= X TOUR one??


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Nope. They are on strike for the first time in years, if not, ever.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps they should have used the correct bird!!!! That is a Bluethroat...think its a member of the Thrush family...so a songbird, which had me off down the Eva Cassidy, Christine McVie, Edith Piaf, Karen Caerpenter route!!!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			And what's the +-= X TOUR one??
		
Click to expand...

Buggered if I know....was the first one I guessed at....Prince....and the yellow dot came up on the picture above the bar...which made me thing I'd got that one....not realising there were two answers!!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			And what's the +-= X TOUR one??
		
Click to expand...


the name of a singers tour was that bunch of symbols


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Buggered if I know....was the first one I guessed at....Prince....and the yellow dot came up on the picture above the bar...which made me thing I'd got that one....not realising there were two answers!!!
		
Click to expand...

that was for the purple symbol on the prince willie pic


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			And what's the +-= X TOUR one??
		
Click to expand...

The wife got that in 0.1s!


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			that was for the purple symbol on the prince willie pic 

Click to expand...

Yes....but given the yellow dot pretty much obscured the symbol it took me a while to notice it and realise that there might be another answer related to the picture!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

I cant suss this bloody bird...


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I cant suss this bloody bird...

Click to expand...


if you mean the non duck then neither can I lol

it gets worse, Scooters laughing at me on twitter about it too


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			if you mean the non duck then neither can I lol

it gets worse, Scooters laughing at me on twitter about it too
		
Click to expand...

Ha..got the duck/non duck 
Its the blue throated thing..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			if you mean the non duck then neither can I lol

it gets worse, Scooters laughing at me on twitter about it too
		
Click to expand...

Think baby non duck..something else that swims on the surface...and craps on greens.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ha..got the duck/non duck
Its the blue throated thing..
		
Click to expand...

wanna swap?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

I have the blue bird, need the duck


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			I keep coming back to American Graffiti, the film?? Was also thinking Bruce Springsteen?
I was thinking Danny DeVito, The Penguin! Then I got it!
		
Click to expand...

You've got the right film.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Think baby non duck..something else that swims on the surface...and craps on greens.....
		
Click to expand...

woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ha..got the duck/non duck
*Its the blue throated thing.*.
		
Click to expand...

Someone will  ..  nurse  ..   you through it...


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You've got the right film.
		
Click to expand...

Aaarrrggghhh! I was putting in FFC and not GL!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Someone will  ..  nurse  ..   you through it...
		
Click to expand...

😟😟


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm at 65 now and reckon i'm reaching the limits of my popular culture knowledge

Still missing...

The X above the Seagull
Telescope and Compass
The big C and the Bee on the middle barstool (not sure if they are separate clues)
The Milk
Lightning on the Roof
The Broomstick

The missing 9 clues currently evade me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			I'm at 65 now and reckon i'm reaching the limits of my popular culture knowledge

Still missing...

The X above the Seagull
Telescope and Compass
The big C and the Bee on the middle barstool (not sure if they are separate clues)
The Milk
Lightning on the Roof
The Broomstick

The missing 9 clues currently evade me.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's the Bee on the C.....


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ha..got the duck/non duck 
Its the blue throated thing..
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			😟😟
View attachment 45598

Click to expand...

think original Crimean war


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

are there two clues on the Marilyn Monroe pic?


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			are there two clues on the Marilyn Monroe pic?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - the artist


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			think original Crimean war
		
Click to expand...


Yeah..using a bird that actually resembles the one in the name would have been a tad useful...


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Maybe it's the Bee on the C.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			I'm at 65 now and reckon i'm reaching the limits of my popular culture knowledge

Still missing...

The X above the Seagull - *American activist shot in 1965*
Telescope and Compass - *Famous explorer*
The big C and the Bee on the middle barstool (not sure if they are separate clues) - "*Put a ring on it" *
The Milk - *dunno!*
Lightning on the Roof - *You see lightning when you see one of these cloudz*
The Broomstick - *Very famous 'magical' author*

The missing 9 clues currently evade me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

76 now.

Milk, if that's one
Candle in bowl, if that's one
2 others....


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

I give up, what is the milk


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			76 now.

Milk, if that's one
Candle in bowl, if that's one
2 others....
		
Click to expand...

77 now.

Milk, if that's one
Candle in bowl, if that's one
1 other...


Do you have one in the very top left (the glass panel)?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

is the beer mat on the pillar by the ear hart clue anything?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			77 now.

Milk, if that's one
Candle in bowl, if that's one
1 other...


Do you have one in the very top left (the glass panel)?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have "Harpo" off the blackboard?


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

71 now....

still clueless about the milk...given that its in a bar with lots of alcohol I've gone through all the Dr. Feelgood references I can think of


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

78 now.

Assuming this is left now:

Milk
Candle in the bowl - anyone?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

stuck on 77


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			77 now.

Milk, if that's one
Candle in bowl, if that's one
1 other...


Do you have one in the very top left (the glass panel)?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's taking the mickey that one! I'm left with the two you mention first!


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you have "Harpo" off the blackboard?
		
Click to expand...


yep


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 15, 2022)

24.   And I want to punch the lights out of the person who designed it and the person who posted it.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you have "Harpo" off the blackboard?
		
Click to expand...


is the Jaipur a clue?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

There's not much worse in this quiz than thinking you've got an answer, seeing the answer disappear from the box but a yellow dot appearing on a different clue to the one you're looking at


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve given up for today 😂 screw this silly game


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			is the Jaipur a clue?
		
Click to expand...

Well Jaipur beer is real and 5.9% by thornbridge brewery
So I’m going to plump for NOT being a clue


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Well Jaipur beer is real and 5.9% by thornbridge brewery
So I’m going to plump for NOT being a clue
		
Click to expand...

But Titanic Plum Porter is also a real beer.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			But Titanic Plum Porter is also a real beer. 

Click to expand...

Ok fair point, anything is up for being a clue 😁


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

OK 2 short

anyone think they can see one im missing?


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you have "Harpo" off the blackboard?
		
Click to expand...

Is it the Swedish singer from the mid 70's ?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			OK 2 short

anyone think they can see one im missing?

View attachment 45599

Click to expand...

I have exactly the same


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			I have exactly the same[/QUOTE

Surely the fox tap is one?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

Part of me wonders about the wooden duck above the games machine area?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			I have exactly the same
		
Click to expand...

Actually hang on....


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Six Rings - Tom Brady, Michael Jordan....neither correct but am I on the right track?


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			OK 2 short

anyone think they can see one im missing?
		
Click to expand...

The crow and the seagull combine to make one.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			The crow and the seagull combine to make one.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one I got by accident...


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2022)

I think that the smoke alarm looks too deliberately placed not to be a clue, but I can't think of anything....


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			The crow and the seagull combine to make one.
		
Click to expand...

Carrion Crow = Carrie, Seagulls catch fish = Fisher

Nope...that didnt work.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Actually hang on....
		
Click to expand...

I can see that I've got two that you haven't. I've seen one that I haven't, leaving me with one I can't find.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			OK 2 short

anyone think they can see one im missing?

View attachment 45599

Click to expand...

My daughter has the fox, but is keeping it to herself


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			And what's the +-= X TOUR one??
		
Click to expand...

a crap ginger singer


----------



## Kaz (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			OK 2 short

anyone think they can see one im missing?

View attachment 45599

Click to expand...

Yeah, the beer tap with a fox is one


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 15, 2022)

I’m not starting this again, I done the music one a couple years ago didn’t finish till 2am Christmas Eve family were getting fed up with me.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Six Rings - Tom Brady, Michael Jordan....neither correct but am I on the right track?
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Nope
		
Click to expand...

Got it now....Typical bloke I am, thinking of sport when all along it was marriage related!!!

Pink Handbag
Milk
HARPO
Glass Pane
Fox M

and an unknown other to find


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			The crow and the seagull combine to make one.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Genuinely?
		
Click to expand...

yes they do


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Got it now....Typical bloke I am, thinking of sport when all along it was marriage related!!!

Pink Handbag
Milk
HARPO
Glass Pane
Fox M

and an unknown other to find
		
Click to expand...

milk isnt one


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Genuinely?
		
Click to expand...

How many are there..?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm missing one 

I don't know where it is


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Ill revise my missing list to 

HARPO
Glass Pane
Fox M 
the Crow/Seagull combination

and still one to be identified


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Got to 70 and, if I'm honest, I can't see me getting any more......brain fade.....


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Ill revise my missing list to

HARPO
Glass Pane
Fox M
the Crow/Seagull combination

and still one to be identified
		
Click to expand...

The only one of those I don’t have is the crow/seagul combination


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Ill revise my missing list to

HARPO - *read it the other way*
Glass Pane - *look carefully at the shadowing!*
Fox M - *flip it around*
the Crow/Seagull combination - *very famous film starring these*

and still one to be identified
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

Is the candle in the bowl one?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Is the candle in the bowl one?
		
Click to expand...

no


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

There’s a sneaky extra beer mat


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			There’s a sneaky extra beer mat
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

Well it was sneaky for me, it could not be for you


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Back at it...got to 72..
Stuck on the newspaper, the blue drink, the window back left, there's a beer mat, the fox, Ithe house wine must be one..plus a couple of others....God I wish I'd never started this..🤣


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

The newspaper isn't reliable....

Stuck on 73


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Back at it...got to 72..
Stuck on the newspaper, the blue drink, the window back left, there's a beer mat, the fox, Ithe house wine must be one..plus a couple of others....God I wish I'd never started this..🤣
		
Click to expand...

I got the newspaper, but only because I thought the hat was a “make America great again” cap without looking at it


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Whats written on the paper, what type of drink it is, what state is the window in, the fox is literal - an actress, house wine needs reversing, that should move you forward


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			The newspaper isn't reliable....

Stuck on 73
		
Click to expand...

Fake news…


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Lightning
Fox
Something blue
Broom


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Three left.

Still cant see anything unusual about the glass pane and the film that Crow and Seagull have starred in isnt revealed by Google. not sure where the final clue is!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Whats written on the paper, what type of drink it is, what state is the window in, the fox is literal - an actress, house wine needs reversing, that should move you forward 

Click to expand...

Got the others but the window.....its been a long day 😧


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Fox sorted


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Three left.

Still cant see anything unusual about the glass pane and the film that Crow and Seagull have starred in isnt revealed by Google. not sure where the final clue is!!
		
Click to expand...

Pluralise the crow and seagull.......and think of more...


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Three left.

Still cant see anything unusual about the glass pane and the film that Crow and Seagull have starred in isnt revealed by Google. not sure where the final clue is!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh FFS....the crow and the seagull didnt star together....i've got it now.


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise the crow and seagull.......and think of more...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured it. what i want to know is how anyone decided to start looking for combinations between already solved clues.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Got the others but the window.....its been a long day 😧
		
Click to expand...

I got lucky guessing this one for something else, wouldnt ever have got it otherwise, not sure i fully understand the answer tbh


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			I got lucky guessing this one for something else, wouldnt ever have got it otherwise, not sure i fully understand the answer tbh
		
Click to expand...

that's a great help....


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



that's a great help....

Click to expand...

what type of glass is the pane, translate that into past tense to get a film title, and then find the name to link to the film. good luck  id still be on 79..........


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

frosted glass with a bit that looks like its been polished to look like Mickey Mouses ears


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			frosted glass with a bit that looks like its been polished to look like Mickey Mouses ears

Click to expand...

ohh...jeez....i see the light!!!! Hallelujah.

one left....but I dont know what/where it is!!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			what type of glass is the pane, translate that into past tense to get a film title, and then find the name to link to the film. good luck  id still be on 79..........
		
Click to expand...

Are there 2 clues in the glass then? Or just the one from the Mickey Mouse ears?


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Please help.......
Wooden face
Broomstick
Storm


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Et Tu Brute?
A pound to scratch it
Rapper


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Please help.......
Wooden face
Broomstick
Storm
		
Click to expand...

He ruled an empire
Think who wrote it
Add a couple of letters to storm


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

I can't get this bloody glass one.....


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

I've got 79...my problem is that I dont know what I dont know.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Yeah I figured it. what i want to know is how anyone decided to start looking for combinations between already solved clues.
		
Click to expand...

It was the first clue I solved. I then wasn’t looking for the other to for some time


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Yeah I figured it. what i want to know is how anyone decided to start looking for combinations between already solved clues.
		
Click to expand...

I got the combination before I got the individual clues.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I can't get this bloody glass one.....
		
Click to expand...

Can’t you see the shadow?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Are there 2 clues in the glass then? Or just the one from the Mickey Mouse ears?
		
Click to expand...

just 1 answer


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Thankyou - I had a space in the name - aaaarrrggh


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

c'mon then, help me out....wheres my missing dot???


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			c'mon then, help me out....wheres my missing dot???

View attachment 45603

Click to expand...

The phone


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			c'mon then, help me out....wheres my missing dot???

View attachment 45603

Click to expand...

only got 1 on the telephone? theres 2


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			only got 1 on the telephone? theres 2
		
Click to expand...

I need a clue for the 6 rings, that’s my last one


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I need a clue for the 6 rings, that’s my last one
		
Click to expand...

see my post 225


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Married, divorced, beheaded.......


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Thanks for heads up on 2 clues on phone👍
Just the pink handbag left


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The phone
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			only got 1 on the telephone? theres 2
		
Click to expand...

All done. Thanks!!!


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh FFS just got the handbag - doh


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Thanks for heads up on 2 clues on phone👍
Just the pink handbag left
		
Click to expand...

I kicked myself when my wife told me what it might be!!!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 15, 2022)

That's about 6 hours of my life I wont get back!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			Can’t you see the shadow?
		
Click to expand...

I can but I can't if you see what I mean....it's not computing.
I shall return to it tomorrow


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2022)

Got three then got bored


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Got three then got bored
		
Click to expand...

The smarter thing to do


----------



## Kaz (Dec 15, 2022)

Phew, looks like I get to go to bed tonight!


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 15, 2022)

Late to the party, all but one - thanks to many of the clues on here  I clearly don't know enough slappers to get the sale ticket one!


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Late to the party, all but one - thanks to many of the clues on here  I clearly don't know enough slappers to get the sale ticket one!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I needed to read the label more closely, I am aware of that particular person!

All done


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Right, back in to get this last one! Looks like I need the second telephone one! I have RW already. Any clues to save me from burning work time?!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

I have zero clue on the two bird combination.... any help appreciated

Also:

Blue drink
Phone number 2
Stupid blue chested bird
The golden horn thing 
the one below HARPO


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 16, 2022)

Piece said:



			Right, back in to get this last one! Looks like I need the second telephone one! I have RW already. Any clues to save me from burning work time?!
		
Click to expand...

It'll definitely ring a Bell when you get it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I have zero clue on the two bird combination.... any help appreciated

Also:

Blue drink
Phone number 2
Stupid blue chested bird
The golden horn thing
the one below HARPO
		
Click to expand...

Of those I can only help on the blue bird...think of recent striking workers and a songbird...or something and the machine for the first name!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			It'll definitely ring a Bell when you get it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Of those I can only help on the blue bird...think of recent striking workers and a songbird...or something and the machine for the first name!!
		
Click to expand...

You're my new favorite forumer..... THANK YOU


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			It'll definitely ring a Bell when you get it.
		
Click to expand...

UP THE YANDA


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I have zero clue on the two bird combination....
		
Click to expand...

Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...
		
Click to expand...

You think this is a clue? 

A murder... A flock... I'm flocking done with this


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...
		
Click to expand...

This is about as much help as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...
		
Click to expand...

"ANGRY CROWS AND SEAGULLS"

OH YES, I KNOW IT NOW! 

(said no one )


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I have zero clue on the two bird combination.... any help appreciated

Also:

Blue drink
Phone number 2
Stupid blue chested bird
The golden horn thing
the one below HARPO
		
Click to expand...

What sort of drink is the blue drink....is it a wine, a beer, a spirit or something else?

The blue chested bird....a group of people are currently striking, there was a very famous person who was part of this group many years ago. Unfortunately the species of bird is incorrect and as much of a red-herring as it possibly could be.

The golden horn.....just keep saying gold horn over to yourself...it will come.

The one below HARPO... Imagine if your kids refused to learn because it was too hot.

As for the phone....not sure which one you already have!!


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...
		
Click to expand...

I got it from this clue, must have to be of a certain age.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			It'll definitely ring a Bell when you get it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Thanks!

Done - I can live again!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pluralise it..add more..make them menacing....and don't get stabbed in the shower...
		
Click to expand...

AHA! Got it now! I was trying to associate the birds and stabbing in the same film FFS.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

4 to go. Lord knows who the Milk is?! 

Can't even see a bloody broom, let alone guess who it is  

And who is the bloody Horse Reins?!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			What sort of drink is the blue drink....is it a wine, a beer, a spirit or something else?

The blue chested bird....a group of people are currently striking, there was a very famous person who was part of this group many years ago. Unfortunately the species of bird is incorrect and as much of a red-herring as it possibly could be.

The golden horn.....just keep saying gold horn over to yourself...it will come.

The one below HARPO... Imagine if your kids refused to learn because it was too hot.

As for the phone....not sure which one you already have!!
		
Click to expand...

Just missing below Harpo and the blue coctktail still now


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			4 to go. Lord knows who the Milk is?!

Can't even see a bloody broom, let alone guess who it is 

And who is the bloody Horse Reins?!
		
Click to expand...

The broom in the middle of the room by the stool?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			AHA! Got it now! I was trying to associate the birds and stabbing in the same film FFS.
		
Click to expand...

Im still none the wiser


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			4 to go. Lord knows who the Milk is?!

Can't even see a bloody broom, let alone guess who it is 

And who is the bloody Horse Reins?!
		
Click to expand...

Milk - isn't one, but can be associated with horse reins. Uber famous old cowboy actor that allegedly said a famous milk line
Broom - zoom right in as it's no ordinary broom...the kids will know..


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			4 to go. Lord knows who the Milk is?!

Can't even see a bloody broom, let alone guess who it is 

And who is the bloody Horse Reins?!
		
Click to expand...

the milk isnt a clue
the broom is a nimbus 2000
horse reigns is an actor from lots of western films


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Got the Horse/Milk one now - ta. 

Finally found the broom - hidden in plain sight FFS. Should have gone to supersavers.

where are the two clues I'm missing? If I couldn't see the broom, I've got no hope


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Just missing below Harpo and the blue coctktail still now
		
Click to expand...

TBF the Blue Cocktail isn't the most obvious clue they could have had for the certain someone.

what word does one of the words sound/look like...that's what helped me get it.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Got the Horse/Milk one now - ta.

Finally found the broom - hidden in plain sight FFS. Should have gone to supersavers.

where are the two clues I'm missing? If I couldn't see the broom, I've got no hope 

View attachment 45607

Click to expand...

A beer mat


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Got the Horse/Milk one now - ta.

Finally found the broom - hidden in plain sight FFS. Should have gone to supersavers.

where are the two clues I'm missing? If I couldn't see the broom, I've got no hope 

View attachment 45607

Click to expand...

Another beer mat is one
The other is playing card under the seagull


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

73/80

X on the post
Blue martini thing
Duck thats not a duck - or drake...
Below harpo
symbol by prince will
Bird combination 
Nelson beer mat


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			TBF the Blue Cocktail isn't the most obvious clue they could have had for the certain someone.

what word does one of the words sound/look like...that's what helped me get it.
		
Click to expand...

This has not helped


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Too many clues are too vague for my simple mind.....take the crow and the bluethroat....the crow is a direct clue, the bluethroat  - they could have used any bird given the non-relation of that bird to the answer...and as for having 2 answers on one clue..
Got 76..that'll do.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			73/80

X on the post - *not many people have a name X....*
Blue martini thing - *whats a blue martini called?*
Duck thats not a duck - or drake...*have a young gander around...!*
Below harpo - *COP27*
symbol by prince will -* haha! The answer is one of the words you've typed!*
Bird combination - *Old film starring them helps...*
Nelson beer mat-* not many people called ...*

Click to expand...


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			4 to go. Lord knows who the Milk is?!

Can't even see a bloody broom, let alone guess who it is 

And who is the bloody Horse Reins?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother with milk
Broom is leaning against bar stool next to baby goose
Think cowboy for horse equipment


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Piece said:



			Another beer mat is one
The other is playing card under the seagull
		
Click to expand...

Oh yea, I knew about the playing card. lord knows who that is. 

I'll probably spend the next 2 hours looking for a beer mat now.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



*Oh yea, I knew about the playing card. lord knows who that is*.

I'll probably spend the next 2 hours looking for a beer mat now.
		
Click to expand...

Say what you see, including the colour...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Yep, got it now! 

just the elusive beer mat to get. 

Unless you're referring to the pump clips on the column as beer mats (and if you are, I still don't have it )


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yep, got it now! 

just the elusive beer mat to get. 

Unless you're referring to the pump clips on the column as beer mats (and if you are, I still don't have it )
		
Click to expand...

You are looking for the beer mat that has the name NELSON on it. Hint:  don’t go down the Lord Nelson route


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

OK.. back at it..

Just the blue drink and the M&Ms to get....

My brain hurts


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			OK.. back at it..

Just the blue drink and the M&Ms to get....

My brain hurts
		
Click to expand...

M&Ms - just say it fast


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			M&Ms - just say it fast
		
Click to expand...

Have you got THE BIRDS yet you PSYCHO......?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

75/80

X on the post
Blue martini thing
Duck thats not a duck - or drake...
Below harpo
Bird combination

I still don't get any of the clues you guys are giving, this is beyond me


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Have you got THE BIRDS yet you PSYCHO......?
		
Click to expand...

FFS no and I still dont get this 

Edit - google helped me


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

The duck isn't a duck
Its the young of another, bigger, wild fowl sometimes from Canada


----------



## JamesR (Dec 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			75/80

X on the post - *a contemporary of MLK*
Blue martini thing - *film starring the lovely Elizabeth Shue*
Duck thats not a duck - or drake... - *young goose*
Below harpo -* it's a Swedish teenager's statement*
Bird combination - *it's NOTORIOUSly easy*

I still don't get any of the clues you guys are giving, this is beyond me 

Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			This is about as much help as a chocolate teapot.
		
Click to expand...

Worked for me


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue drink.. 
Someone is, literally, going to have to spell it out coz my head's spinning....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Blue drink..
Someone is, literally, going to have to spell it out coz my head's spinning....

Click to expand...

It's a cocktail...there's a film of the same name...


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

Not all hero's wear capes James....


80/80


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Amanda is my new bestest bestest friend....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 16, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			You are looking for the beer mat that has the name NELSON on it. Hint:  don’t go down the Lord Nelson route
		
Click to expand...

I worked out that's the one I need.....and that's exactly the route I went  

But eventually remembered there's another famous one. 

80/80. Thank christ.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2022)

Just caught up the last 7 pages on here and I'm up to 79/80. I think the only one I don't have is the 'Sale' tag on the beer pumps. Who's that??


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just caught up the last 7 pages on here and I'm up to 79/80. I think the only one I don't have is the 'Sale' tag on the beer pumps. Who's that??
		
Click to expand...

Haha, was a thread on her on here a while back


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Haha, was a thread on her on here a while back 

Click to expand...

Ahhh cheers mate. I can breathe again now. Haha.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 16, 2022)

Have to admit I appear to be the thicko on here. Only up to 65 and even though I know what/where the clues are - and having seen the hints here - I still don't know what the missing answers are. (Although I'll put some of it down to not being able to get the correct spelling for some of them?)


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Have to admit I appear to be the thicko on here. Only up to 65 and even though I know what/where the clues are - and having seen the hints here - I still don't know what the missing answers are. (Although I'll put some of it down to not being able to get the correct spelling for some of them?)
		
Click to expand...

I referred back to the post which someone uploaded a pic of 78/80 and used that for reference....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm at 74 - will settle on 75 if I can figure out the glass clue. Re-read all the clues and still can't get it.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm at 74 - will settle on 75 if I can figure out the glass clue. Re-read all the clues and still can't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Glass as in the window? Zomm into the top half and look for the shadow...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Glass as in the window? Zomm into the top half and look for the shadow...
		
Click to expand...

Mickey Mouse ears??


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Mickey Mouse ears??
		
Click to expand...

Creator?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Creator?
		
Click to expand...

Flipping heck! That's me oot now...I think!


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Flipping heck! That's me oot now...I think!
		
Click to expand...

nahh go on...what have you got left?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			nahh go on...what have you got left?
		
Click to expand...

Oh gawd. 5. 

Hang on let me look back at the completed pics...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Boxing Gloves
Seagull
Funny Hat
Lightning Strike (didn't even see that)

Can't see another


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Most famous boxer
Put a first name before seagull to make a martial arts film star
Hat is common this time of year on helpers
You get lightning in a.....plus a couple of letters


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Most famous boxer
Put a first name before seagull to make a martial arts film star
Hat is common this time of year on helpers
You get lightning in a.....plus a couple of letters
		
Click to expand...

Bloody spelling of Ali...or at least his first name! Had to google!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Spelling on Elf man too! I must have been having a bad day yesterday!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

I got Stormzy for the ceiling but there is another...Bowie


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

79 - now to locate the one I can't locate!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

The phone but not the inventor...I'm sure I tried the answer yesterday!

Done - thank heavens...


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 17, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Blatantly obvious ones im still missing:

Chianti
Milk
Wasps nest
A Guiness
Fox M
The effin Seagull
the blue chest bird
the x to the right of blue chest bird
call orson
the trumpet thing thats name escapes me
sunflowers?
horse regins or whatever they are
ear heart
sisteen chapel - spelt wrong - but its not the artist sooo
dripping clock (alice in wonderland)
boxing gloves
two hat lights
		
Click to expand...

Sunflowers, VanGough?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 18, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sunflowers, VanGough?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve completed it - but thanks 😂


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 19, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I’ve completed it - but thanks 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry, I was a bit late to the thread. 👍


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 23, 2022)

Think it is just the USA graffiti left for me....79/80 and it's a struggle!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 23, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			Think it is just the *USA graffiti* left for me....79/80 and it's a struggle!
		
Click to expand...

You're very close with that description...think of it as belonging to another way of saying the first part


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 23, 2022)

JamesR said:



			You're very close with that description...think of it as belonging to another way of saying the first part
		
Click to expand...

eurgh...of all the things to associate with that person!


----------

